# registry keys wiped out for Microsoft account



## pafrechette (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello, I recently suffered a malware problem which was successfully cleared up with help from a member of the security team of techsupportforum. According to him, it appears that the infection wiped out relevant registry keys for my microsoft account. Because of this, I am unable to do anything that requires a Microsoft account:
1 - When I try to switch to a Microsoft Account on my PC, I get the error code 0x800c0008 "We're sorry but something went wrong. Your account wasn't changed to this Microsoft Account."
2 - I cannot set up and use Microsoft Live Mail 2012. It times out trying to download folders.
3 - I cannot connect to the Store "We cannot connect you to the store..." The error code reported is 0x80072f8f". 
4 - I have not been able to get Windows updates, thus leaving my PC vulnerable.

I will greatly appreciate any help with restoring my registry to working condition.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow


----------



## pafrechette (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Corday,

I ran scannow and uploaded the log.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

The simple fix is to create a new user and setup LiveMail then migrate the Library files from the old user using a USB drive or the Public folder or share them. You can also copy any desktop links to the Public Desktop temporarily.

Them move to New User and delete old user.

I hope you also got some clues on what caused your attack so you are aware of the Rogues which look likek bonifide updates and Malware addons to so called useful apps.

www.virustotal.com is the best repository for scanning an new executable before launching it.
.
Win8 also has File History in the Control Panel for personal Doc backup separate from System Restore.


----------

